# reprendre ses esprits / histoire de reprendre ses esprits



## virginie1989

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une expression précise en anglais pour : *"reprendre ses esprits"* ?  Par exemple, quelqu'un qui fixe du regard quelque chose puis il revient à la réalité.
Ou si c'est quelque chose du genre _"get back his mind"_ ou_ "Come to life"_ ?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## carolineR

he comes to his senses, I think


----------



## edwingill

to get a grip on oneself


----------



## viera

to snap out of it


----------



## Syagrius

Bonjour

Voici ma phrase en français pour le contexte :

Camille est distrait, soudainement il reprend ses esprits.

Comment dit-on "reprendre ses esprits" en anglais selon ce contexte s.v.p.?

Merci


----------



## carolineR

This has already been discussed here


----------



## Syagrius

J'ai vu ces messages et je vois dans deux cas sur trois un sens différent de ce que je recherche.

J'ai écrit ma question pour avoir plus de réponses et avec explications s.v.p.

Merci


----------



## carolineR

dans ce cas plus de contexte SVP, car "snap out of it" me paraissait très bien convenir dans ton cas


----------



## Syagrius

ici à wordreference ils disent  que "snap-out of it" signifie "cesser de faire la tête"
à moins que ce soit la même expression pour les deux sens.

http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/snap

Moi, ce que je recherche c'est un expression qui signifie qu'une personne qui est distraite ou qui rêvasse reprenne pleinement conscience de son environnement.

merci.


----------



## Moulin a vent

Good morning

What I think you are looking for Syagrius in this context is - ' to regain
consciousness' - hope this is of use to you Virginie.


----------



## radjane dessama

to recollect onself?


----------



## carolineR

to come back to snap out of it, do you natives agree with the wordrefernece dictionary translation : cesser de faire la tête ?
To me, it seems it just means to come out of whatever mood you were in, like in :
he was daydreaming. A shot in the distance snapped him out of it.
Am I wrong ?


----------



## Moulin a vent

Yes I too think it could mean that he was day dreaming. It depends on the context. He could be in a 'trance' or thinking about something deeply - as if he was distant from reality and then he could 'return to reality' and the moment is gone.


----------



## carolineR

Non, Moulin à vent, it's the phrase "snap out of it" I'm interested in. the word reference forum dictionary translates it as "cesser de faire la tête" which means "to stop sulking". I don't understand it that way. I believe it means "sortir quelqu'un de sa rêverie/ ou sortir quelqu'un de l'humeur -quelle qu'elle soit- dans laquelle ce quelqu'un était" ?
Who is right ?


----------



## Gardefeu

L'idée de _snap_, de claquer des doigts, irait plutôt dans le sens de ce que suggère caroline, non? (j'avoue que je ne conniais pas cette expression...)


----------



## Moulin a vent

'To snap out of something' can mean a few things e.g. if a person is sad,
or full of self pity we would say - 'come on snap out of it' maybe 'se sortir de.... or if someone was in a bad mood and angry we could also say that too maybe 'controler or  'secoue-toi' et aussi ' controle toi un peu '.

another example - ' come on shake yourself - snap out of it'

is this of any help?


----------



## carolineR

Voilà ce qu'on trouve en "googlant" snap out of it :
snap out of it Informal
To move quickly back to one's normal condition from an undesirable condition, such as depression, grief, or self-pity.
Donc = se reprendre/ se ressaisir / reprendre ses esprits ? est-ce que ça collerait dans le contexte de Virginie 1989 ? (dont je rappelle que c'était :  Par exemple, quelqu'un qui fixe du regard quelque chose puis il revient à la réalité.) ?


----------



## Moulin a vent

A slang expression that we would use in Scotland is -

'Come on *get a grip of yourself!!* this means ' get a hold of yourself/pull yourself together.


----------



## Gardefeu

Ce n'est pas pour pour compliquer à plaisir un fil déjà assez tendu )), mais il me semble que l'expression française proposée par Virginie ne convient pas.

_Reprendre ses esprits_ me paraît un peu fort pour ce genre de situation. _Reprendre des esprits_, c'est plutôt après un étourdissement, un évanouissement, une perte de conscience d'ordre physiologique, non? Un cran en-dessous de _reprendre connaissance_, peut-être...

Je ne suis pas sur qu'il y ait vraiment une expression en français pour décrire ce micro événement... 
Peut-être _revenir sur terre_ (quelqu'un assis en face de vous à ce moment là vous dira gentiment "Hého! Reviens sur terre!") mais c'est du registre familier...


----------



## m. bertillon

No, I think 'snap out of it' would be an acceptable translation, if taken in its gentler, more informal sense.  When used in a more imperative/admonishing sense, then the nuance changes and it would mean 'get a grip on oneself.'  Perhaps 'came back down to earth,' may capture the sense more accurately in this context...? Or perhaps that's too informal?


----------



## Lullu

ou tout simplement "to get back to reality", ou "to get/come back on earth" ?


----------



## Syagrius

Merci infiniment pour toutes vos réponses. Thank you everybody.


----------



## carolineR

Thank you M. Bertillon for your answer. 
Do you like ice-cream that much ?


----------



## m. bertillon

Merci Caroline R.,

Mais vous m'avez en desavantage au sujet des glaces.  C'est a cause de mon sobriquet?  Excusez aussi mon francais si c'est mauvais: c'est il y a vingt ans depuis je l'apprends (j'apprenais?) au lycee, et je suis ici pour essayer de l'ameliorer.  C'est pourtant bien satisfaisant a essayer d'aider les autres avec l'anglais ou c'est possible.  Excusez aussi l'absence (?) d'accents, mais je ne sais pas comment les appliquer avec un clavier...


----------



## carolineR

Oui, c'est à cause de votre "nom de plume"(plutôt que sobriquet)  Et vous vou débrouillez très bien en francais


----------



## franglese

"Estelle s'arrange pour fumer plusieurs heures avant de rentrer, histoire de reprendre ses esprits"
_...just to boost her spirits/moral _??
Any help welcomed!


----------



## darkantoine

It depends on the context but I Would say " just to calm down"  or "just to relax"
It may also mean "just to have her mind clear again" or something like that


----------



## geostan

darkantoine said:


> It depends on the context but I Would say " just to calm down"  or "just to relax"
> It may also mean "just to have her mind clear again" or something like that



Yes, just to or merely to would be my thought.


----------



## RuK

Estelle smokes several hours before she goes home, so she has enough time to get her head straight, to regain control of herself - this is what I understand from this sentence.


----------



## Ecliptica

RuK said:


> Estelle smokes several hours before she goes home, so she has enough time to get her head straight, to regain control of herself - this is what I understand from this sentence.


I agree with this.


----------



## franglese

Both work well in the context. 
Merci bien!


----------



## yacolibri

I don't know how to say "reprendre ses esprits" talking about someone who has been unconscious...

Could you help me ?


----------



## Moon Palace

Hello, 
I believe it is 'to come to'. She  came to  (no need for a complement)


----------



## edwingill

to regain consciousness


----------



## yacolibri

all right thank you ! 

At times one tends to make his/her life more difficult than it actually is... )


----------



## lolalorr

I would also suggest "regain one's wits".  For example, "After being shaken by the explosion, it took him a few minutes to regain his wits."


----------



## orianelabanane

Well, I think that what Syargius means is that "reprendre ses esprits" is quite different from "se ressaisir", in the sense of "reprendre sa vie en main". I am also looking for "reprendre ses esprits" in the sense of being drawn away from a day-dreaming, without especially wanting it. Maybe "regain one's wits" is the right expression? In any case I don't really like "be brought back to earth" or similar phrases, it seems too colloquial.. what do you think?


----------

